# When Least Expected



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

My novel, When Least Expected, has just been published on Kindle ebooks.  It is the first of three books in the Women of Lakeshore Drive series.

"Loss, like betrayal, has many faces.  Three women lose the husbands they love: one to death, one to divorce, and one to prison as mastermind of a Ponzi scheme.  Yet they're not alone.  Fate brings them together on a walking path and a deep friendship develops as they find strength where they never expected...in each other.  Just when adapting to new realities, they're blind-sided with a fresh assault on their psyches.  Other troubled lives intertwine with theirs, a tangled web of human frailty and recovery.  When Least Expected is a story of self discovery and personal honesty, tracing characters' lives from the fifties to today, with a glimpse into a happier future."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sapphire,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann 
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

When Least Expected will be a FREE download on Tuesday, November 6, and Wednesday, November 7.  The networks will all be doing non-stop election coverage those nights, so curl up with a new book instead.  Once the polls close, it is what it is anyway.

If you enjoy the book, I would really appreciate you giving it a review on Kindle and/or you other favorite reader sites!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

For many women "60" is truly the new "40". I identify with the healthy, active women who headed off to college in the 1960s, and I like to write about them. The women in When Least Expected are forced to learn how to live a single life again. That's something I'm happy to say I have not personally experienced, but I believe I can envision it from inside a woman's head. Carrie and Glenda are well-to-do; Suzanne is an heiress. Yet money does not protect them from inner turmoil. In the end, inner turmoil fails to extinguish their will to not only survive, but to live their lives. The question is: can each one find a way to do just that? If you enjoy my book, I hope you will take a minute to post your review on Amazon.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I made a few changes in the Amazon description of When Least Expected. The three women of Lakeshore Drive are the main characters and continue as such in the two sequels I am writing. However, meaningful story lines also include a younger married woman who wants her husband to leave but he refuses, a little boy who grows up in wealth and privilege yet devoid of love, a teenage boy who deals with the shock of being orphaned, and two teenage girls who have their perfect world shattered. I feel the new description better represents the total package. Do you find this better describes the book?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I received a much appreciated review on Amazon for When Least Expected. I look forward to future reviews as well as constructive critical comments. The sequel is living inside my computer right now. It's still in its childhood, but it will eventually grow into a full-size book.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Today I am workiing on the first sequel to When Least Expected. The chapter I am currently writing occurs on December 17th, the same date as today except in my book it is December 17, 2011. It seemed to me an interesting coincidence in a story that contains several interesting new characters. Each book of the series is a complete stand-alone, but there is a progression of time in the lives of Carrie, Glenda, and Suzanne throughout the series.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

FREE on December 25-26-27! When Least Expected is having a final free run. The book will return to regular price after these 3 days. I would love to see a review from you on Amazon or Goodreads.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy New Year, readers!  I intend to have the 2nd book in the Women of Lakeshore Drive series published before summer.  The 3rd will be ready later in 2013.  I have also made a personal pledge I will read a few books in genres I generally don't choose this year.  Have you made any reading promises to yourself?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I would be interested in some feedback.  Two days ago I re-uploaded When Least Expected.  I have done a minor re-write of the first few pages.  So many characters are introduced quickly since they all must be in the same room at the beginning of the book.  In the re-write I made an effort to distinguish between them more clearly in order to ease some of the confusion readers have experienced.  The story defines them better as one continues to read, but I feared a few readers might have given up right away.  Check it out in Amazon's "look inside" feature and tell me what you think.  www.amazon.com/dp/B009YJEK8G


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Even though this is a Kindle Board, I want everyone to know When Least Expected is now available on the B&N Nook. So, if you have a friend who owns a Nook rather than a Kindle, be sure to tell them they can now access my book. I'll be happy to receive reviews at either store. Thanks!
(Edit to correct typo)


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Kobo now has When Least Expected, as do Kindle and Nook. Hopefully, Apple and Sony are in its near future. Baby boomers tell me they can really relate to this book, and younger adult readers are also enjoying it, too.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

When Least Expected is now up on Apple itunes, but I'm still waiting for Sony. I hope you enjoy reading it in whatever format you prefer or, better yet, write a review to share with other readers. Thanks, in advance, for your comments.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Which character in When Least Expected did you find the most interesting? Did one disappoint you? Was there one to whom you could personally relate, and why?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Carrie, Glenda and Suzanne (the main characters in the Women of Lakeshore Drive series) are meeting some interesting characters on their cruise ship in Book 2. Is there a thief on board?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

In Book 2 Carrie, Glenda and Suzanne are discovering that sometimes you must confront your past before you can find the future. How will they do that? Will they be successful? This summer you'll have the answers.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

A recent real-life conversation contrasted a woman with deep religious faith and a woman who considered God removed from her life. They are good friends. I found their comments interesting, as such is the case with two of the main characters in When Least Expected. How will that contrast affect my two women characters as the series evolves? I don't know yet. The characters themselves will tell me as I write, and sometimes they surprise me. Each book is a stand-alone novel, but they follow a chronological sequence.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Polgarus Studio has completed my format for the paperback edition of When Least Expected. Calgraphics is doing the cover. In a few days the total package will go to Createspace and then up on Amazon.com.  Watch here for an announcement.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Sapphire said:


> My novel, When Least Expected, has just been published on Kindle ebooks. It is the first of three books in the Women of Lakeshore Drive series.
> 
> "Loss, like betrayal, has many faces. Three women lose the husbands they love: one to death, one to divorce, and one to prison as mastermind of a Ponzi scheme. Yet they're not alone. Fate brings them together on a walking path and a deep friendship develops as they find strength where they never expected...in each other. Just when adapting to new realities, they're blind-sided with a fresh assault on their psyches. Other troubled lives intertwine with theirs, a tangled web of human frailty and recovery. When Least Expected is a story of self discovery and personal honesty, tracing characters' lives from the fifties to today, with a glimpse into a happier future."


Killer blurb. You did a great job!
Good Luck! And congrats on your book!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Desmond, I changed the blurb for the print edition to use some of your suggestions. Here it is:

How do you cope when 'Happily Ever After' turns out to be a fairy tale?

In a series of tragedy, betrayal and crime, three women learn this lesson the hard way, bringing the remnants of their lives together on Lakeshore Drive. Just as fate destroyed their picket fences, it now joins them. Founded in sadness, grief and loss, their friendship flourishes. Scars of the past may never disappear, but wounds do begin to heal.

But fate can be fickle, And harsh. One tumultuous weekend, their worlds turn upside down again. Thir history together has been brief. Are its tenuous roots deep enough to sustain them, or is loneliness their destiny?

The women of Lakeshore Drive: What happens when 'Happy 
Ever After' fades?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I turn on CNBC and hear about a dead fund manager and millions of dollars of missing money. It's an immediate reminder of my When Least Expected, except my Ponzi scheme mastermind is spending his time in federal prison.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Paperback now for sale on Amazon.com. Regular $12.99, discounted right now to $11.49. Kindle and other e-readers $3.99.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

When Least Expected has a new cover! It is far more fitting than the original, I think. The story has its sad moments, but the overall tone is positive and solution oriented. The strong women of this world survive!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

The new cover is up on Kindle, Nook, Sony, Smashwords and i-tunes, but still waiting for Kobo. What's your first reaction when you look at this new cover for When Least Expected?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Did you notice Book 2 of the series is late in arriving? Unexpected events interrupted my writing for a while, but I am back on track now. Yesterday to Tomorrow will be published yet this summer. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you to those of you who have told your non-Kindle owning friends about When Least Expected. Paperback sales have been steady, as have sales for other e-readers.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Check out my author interview on:
http://clarissawild.blogspot.com
Do you have more questions you'd like answered. Feel free to ask here or PM me. Either way I'll be happy to respond.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

A plate of fortune cookies arrived at our table a few days ago. As I broke mine open and read the little slip of paper inside, I was reminded of the messages read by Glenda, Suzanne, and Carrie near the end of When Least Expected. For them, the accuracy was uncanny. Have you ever read your fortune or daily horoscope and were shocked by how real it seemed?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

When Least Expected ends with Carrie, Glenda, and Suzanne ready to board a plane. There is much to discover in the trip that lies ahead of them, all told in the sequel, Yesterday to Tomorrow. Publishing date for that sequel is approaching. Watch here for further announcements.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Hurry! You still have time to read When Least Expected before the release of Book 2, Yesterday to Tomorrow. Three women: they each know how to live as half of a married couple, but they don't know how to live alone. A close friendship forms as they search for answers. Happiness wasn't forever, but neither is despair. It's a story of self-discovery and personal growth.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Re-writes on sequel Yesterday to Tomorrow are almost complete. Then comes final proofreading and it will be time to hit the publish button.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

WHEN LEAST EXPECTED now has a sibling. YESTERDAY TO TOMORROW is available on Kindle. Other venues will follow shortly. Both books are stand-alone novels in the genre of Women's Contemporary Fiction. They follow the lives of three baby boomer women over a progression of time.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

The new cover on the paperback edition of WHEN LEAST EXPECTED will be available soon. In the meantime, this paperback cannot be purchased. However, ebook copies are available for all your favorite ebook readers.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Don't forget WHEN LEAST EXPECTED is available for Amazon's matchbook program. Buy the paperback for yourself or someone else and add the Kindle ebook for only ninety-nine cents more.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

WHEN LEAST EXPECTED is available in paperback and in multiple ebook formats (Kindle, Nook, Sony, Kobo, Apple, Smashwords). Book 1 of "The Women of Lakeshore Drive" is a complete stand-alone novel (no cliff-hanger at the end).


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

More than one news story involving Ponzi schemes have appeared over the last ten days. One occurs in WHEN LEAST EXPECTED although the focus is the effect it has on the man's wife. Any single person's actions continue to flow like ripples from a rock tossed into water.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

"When least expected".....

Wow! Isn't that the way life hits you?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Valentine's Day was once beautiful for "The Women of Lakeshore Drive," but each lost the man she loved When Least Expected. With the strength of their friendship, they are determined to find happiness again.

May your own Valentine's Days always be loving ones!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Have you had difficult times in your life? Do you wonder if you're too old to start over? "The Women of Lakeshore Drive" come together with friendship and support. They make a decision to move forward with life. They discover happiness is not impossible; they just have to figure out how to achieve it. They take the first steps toward that happiness in WHEN LEAST EXPECTED. Their story continues in YESTERDAY TO TOMORROW, and later in FEMALE DESCENDANT (available late 2014). Each book is a complete story on its own. The series follows the three baby boomer women over a period of time.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Had they not lost their husbands, any one of the women of Lakeshore Drive could have been the woman in THAT GIFT! (A Short Story). When you're deeply in love, there's meaning to the relationship that lies below the surface, below the obvious.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Both good things and bad things can happen in a person's life when least expected. The three women in this book experience devastating losses, but the story takes them on the path to a happy future. Women are strong. Women are survivors!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

The stories of three women's lives and the people around them cannot be told in only one book. While this is a complete stand-alone read, it is the first of "The Women of Lakeshore Drive" series. This was originally planned as a three book series, but who knows? There could be more. Book 2 Yesterday to Tomorrow is already available and Book 3 Female Descendant would will out later this year.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Take a moment to think about some of the events in your life that happened _when least expected_. Let's start a list here. Mine was winning first place in the original oratory category back in high school. What's one of yours?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

On a far more serious note of a long ago event, my mother's death happened _when least expected_. She had been hospitalized for several days for an acute phase of a chronic condition but was improving. Her heart simply quit. Many things in our lives happen _when least expected_. The three main female characters in this book find their own lives disrupted _when least expected_. The special bond of friendship that they form is what both sustains them and propels them forward.

Does anyone want to share an unexpected event in their own life, either light-hearted or serious? It can be a thought provoking question.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

My _least expected_ moment today was my husband changing our weekend plans. Oh, well, I can make the adjustment on this one. It would have been nice to know a day earlier though.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I thought I had established a workable time-line for a very busy week. Then, _when least expected_, I discover I need to be three places at once in the same two hour time period. Last minute juggling on one and another delegated. I guess I'm happy my _least expected_ happenings are not calamitous. That wasn't true for Carrie, Suzanne, and Glenda. They are forced to learn new coping skills when they're slammed by huge unexpected happenings. Their friendship is the catalyst to finding how to go on with life.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I was a guest at a book club that had made When Least Expected the monthly read. We had a great discussion about the characters and played around with questions about why they thought and behaved the way they did. It was amazing to me that most saw my characters the same way I did when I was writing about them.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm often asked, "Who are these women in your book?" The answer? No one and everyone. In my life I have known many women who have had their private worlds turned upside down. I made these women affluent so money struggles didn't come into play. This may not be the norm but it removed the most common variable from the story. That allowed me to focus on individual emotions, inner thoughts, and behavior.

I've never been divorced, widowed, or the wife of a man in prison. Yet I felt the full range of female emotions each experienced by becoming the actual characters in my imagination as I wrote their stories. It is my goal for you, the reader, to also become the actual characters in your imagination as you read their stories.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

The individual stories about Carrie, Glenda, and Suzanne carry forward in the sequel Yesterday to Tomorrow. Their close friendship continues to thrive. There is even a bit of romance. None of them are ready to consider any kind of a long time love commitment though. However, this book, When Least Expected is where you really get to know them.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

You have met someone like Carrie or Glenda or even Suzanne. Maybe it's you who have had a parallel experience. Life comes at us _When Least Expected_. The goal is to emerge on the other side so we live and not just exist (to re-phrase a quote from Oscar Wilde).


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

When least expected, the cooler on my dock quit working. I need plenty of cold beverages when I'm writing in 90+ degree summer weather. Good news though. The problem was with the outlet. I switched outlets and the cooler cranked right up. I'll leave it my husband (sort of an electrician from when he worked part-time for my father) to solve the problem with that outlet.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Sapphire said:


> When least expected, the cooler on my dock quit working. I need plenty of cold beverages when I'm writing in 90+ degree summer weather. Good news though. The problem was with the outlet. I switched outlets and the cooler cranked right up. I'll leave it my husband (sort of an electrician from when he worked part-time for my father) to solve the problem with that outlet.


Cooler problem wasn't the outlet after all. The cooler kicked the breaker a couple more times and then quit for the last time. So, when least expected, we had to buy a new cooler. It is now installed on the dock and I have cold beverages again. Can I blame lack of cold drinks for low word count last week?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

When Least Expected is FREE in July only on Smashwords. Find it at www.smashwords.com/books/byseries/10627. The sequel, Yesterday to Tomorrow is HALF-PRICE in July on Smashwords. You may want to take advantage of this special and pick them both up now because the 3rd (and final?) book of "The Women of Lakeshore Drive" series is coming out this fall.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

It has been suggested to me that some of the minor characters in this book could easily become the main character in another story. What do you think? Which character would you like to see become a central figure in their own story?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Only 3 more days after today for a free download of this book from Smashwords using coupon code SW100. Also, its sequel, Yesterday to Tomorrow is half-price using coupon code SSW50. The 3rd and last book in the series will be out this fall. To see both, go to www.smashwords.com/books/byseries/10627


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you for all the downloads of When Least Expected during last month's Smashwords sale. I'd really appreciate you sharing your thoughts on this book for other readers with a review on www.Amazon.com/dp/B009YJEK8G or other sites of your preference.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I donated a copy of this book to the library at the assisted living facility where my mother-in-law lives. I'm told it has been on constant check-out every since, being passed from person to person without ever returning to the shelves.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

In my real life (not in a book) a friend recently passed away. It certainly wasn't a major surprise as he had a terminal illness. However, even knowing that, the message arrived _when least expected_. He'll be missed.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

September was a very busy month for me and I haven't been on this thread for a while. The third book of this series is nearing completion. I look forward to telling you all about it.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I was asked again who one particular character was based on. I get this question often. My characters are pure fiction, but they seem very real because they live real lives. They have no super-powers and experience the ups and downs of everyday life. They could be neighbors or relatives, or even you. It is true they are quite wealthy, but wealth does not buy happiness for them. (Their money does make my writing about their ventures believable.) It is the relationship they have with one another that is source of their determination to find the path to happiness. Do you have such a supportive friend of your own?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Cover for third and final book of series is finished. Final proofing of manuscript underway. Watch for THE FEMALE DESCENDANT.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

This is the first book of "The Women of Lakeshore Drive" series and follows three baby boomers over a fifty year period. The second book is YESTERDAY TO TOMORROW and takes place when the three embark on a three week tropical Christmas cruise. The third and final of the series is coming very soon. Watch for THE FEMALE DESCENDANT.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Book 3 is now live on Kindle (coming soon to other digital formats with paperback early 2015)! How do the friends resolve the new direction life threw at them? Read THE FEMALE DESCENDANT for the answer.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I enjoyed writing "The Women of Lakeshore Drive" series of three novels about baby boomer women whose lives took an unexpected turn. When Least Expected is the first book of the series.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

At the end of the year you may look back on your life over the past year. In WHEN LEAST EXPECTED we look back at three women's lives over the past fifty years. The best part is we also get to look forward. Their stories continue in the second book of the series, YESTERDAY TO TOMORROW, and in the third, THE FEMALE DESCENDANT.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Life changing events can occur at any age. Baby boomers often think they're too old for births and marriages and first jobs. They also think they're too young for loss of spouse, loss of parents, or severe illness. The truth is very different. In this book, three successful baby boomer women settle in for smooth sailing and find themselves struggling to right the ship when rough seas surround them. Their special friendship gives them the strength to look beyond the present and search for a happy future.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

The words _when least expected_, become very real when they become personal.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

What_ 'least expected'_ events have occurred in your life? Were they good ones or bad ones? How did you react? What did you do? The women in this book were devastated by the_ 'least expected' _but their close friendship helped give them the strength to move forward to a happier life. This is the first of three books of "The Woman of Lakeshore Drive" series.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

This is the first in a three-book series written by a baby-boomer for baby-boomers.
P.S.
If you're younger OR older, you'll probably like it, too.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Summer is over and cooler evenings lie ahead. That means curling up with a good book. Go along with The Women of Lakeshore Drive from their growing up years to the friendship they form as mature women. WHEN LEAST EXPECTED is the first of three in the series. Each book is a complete story that can be read without the others. Even so, readers tell me they have to keep reading to see what happens in these women's lives.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

A woman told me she didn't finish this book because it was sad. She should have kept reading. It's a story of survival, a story of women coming to terms with inevitable change. They live on, and they do find new happiness.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I have friends dealing with recent widowhood. I have friends figuring out life after divorce. I have friends who discovered their husband was having an affair. I have friends who... No, I don't have any friend whose husband is in prison for masterminding a Ponzi scheme that cost investors millions of dollars. So, is it safe to say, "You'll be able to identify with _most_ of the characters in WHEN LEAST EXPECTED?"


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I often refer to "The Women of Lakeshore Drive" series as books *about baby boomer women* written *by a baby boomer woman*.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Things do seem to happen when least expected, don't they? All sorts of things...little...big...even life-changing things. Friends do come through for you in those _when least expected_ moments, too.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

What has happened when "least expected" this holiday season. Hopefully, it's something good and not what happened to my 7th grade granddaughter. She took a nasty fall in a rough basketball tournament. The ER first feared a broken hip, but the X-ray was negative. Even so, almost 48 hours later she can't bear weight or move it even with pain killer meds. Looks a a visit to the orthopedist is coming up. *Worried grandma here.*


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

7th-grade granddaughter has begun her physical therapy, but hasn't thrown away the crutches yet. 10th-grade granddaughter has a smaller cast just over her wrist and hand now. Other two granddaughters are both well. (They don't play basketball!) I confess: All this has nothing to do with the book.

"The Women of Lakeshore Drive" series has a happy ending. We have survived our *When Least Expected* moments and are heading for a happy ending to basketball season.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

WHEN LEAST EXPECTED is the first book of "The Women of Lakeshore Drive" series. These books are written BY a baby boomer, FOR baby boomers, ABOUT baby boomers' changing lives. Each of the three books can be read without reading the others although they are best enjoyed when read in order.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

WHEN LEAST EXPECTED is on sale for 99 cents just until the end of March so act fast. An added bonus is a price reduction from $3.99 to $2.99 on Books 2 and 3 of the series (Yesterday to Tomorrow and The Female Descendant).


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Have you finished reading When Least Expected? I'd really appreciate your taking a few minutes to leave an honest review on the book's Amazon page. www.Amazon.com/dp/B009YJEK8G


----------

